
Ask HN: Ideas for making life an adventure for kids, without technology? - andrewstuart
What are some awesome ideas to make life an adventure for kids, and fun for everyone involved too? Specifically looking for ideas that have zero technology involved.
======
matt_the_bass
By tech, I presume you mean programmable devices. I mean, everything in your
life is from some sort of technology!

In my part of the world, wild blue berries and huckle berries are in season.
Go find some woods and seek them out.

Try camping! Or volunteering at a farm.

Build a book case with them. Or a loft bed. Or something simpler like a bird
house.

------
closed
Over vacation last month I cut up a couple hundred feet of PVC pipe,got a
bunch of fittings, and then the cheapest, biggest piece of cloth from the
craft store. My nieces and nephews made some pretty cavernous forts with it!
(I think the cost was around $150).

------
sunseb
Without technology? You are on hacker news bro.

------
cimmanom
Treasure hunts!

